# P-FURY tank poll



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I would love to see just how this works out








oops i bet wrong forum


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

135, 75, 55, 55, 29, 10

75 is just glass, nothing else

So uhhh...359 total gallons.


----------



## JFK (Sep 2, 2005)

I assumed you meant US Gallons and not UK?









JFK


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

JFK said:


> I assumed you meant US Gallons and not UK?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup I did.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

55g, 75g, 165g, and 750g = 1,045 total gallons.
29 p's
1 oscar
1 warmouth
1 turtle


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

5 tanks total (135g ,135g , 210g, 40g, 20g)

Combined gallons=540 gallons

Biggest tank I have is a 210 gallon .


----------



## piranhaluva (Nov 6, 2005)

1 30gal(empty) but i am going to the LFS today!
1 55gal 1-7" RBP kind of planted!

I was thinkin about putting chilids in the 30, i don't know, look back later this evening, an you will see!


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

29, 100, 125, 240


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

i have a total of 18 tanks right around 700 gallons total and the biggest one that i have is a 125 gal.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Only 72g.

Stick: please, share pics. That sounds sick


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

3 tanks: 80g, 50g and 10g


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I got a 45g and a 180g the 180 is still empty tho








unreal there are just as many people that own 6 tanks as there is that own 1!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

3 Tanks.
-300 G.
-40 G.
-10G.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

2x75g
10g
40g
total==200g


----------



## focker (Jul 15, 2005)

125, 55,55,55,20,10 320 gallons.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

4 Tanks:

18gallon-Sw
10gallon-fry
29gallon-Africians
135gallon-Redz_The_Crew


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

5 tanks

266g-community
55g-Mac
42g Hex-Saltwater 
10g-Planted with Cherry Red Shrimp and neons
21/2g-Dwarf African Frogs


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Just two right now;
240 and 75


----------



## BIGBLOCC 455 (Oct 21, 2004)

90 
55
40
33 LONG
30 LONG
20 LONG


----------



## piranhaluva (Nov 6, 2005)

Post some pics people, I want to see this $h!t.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

180 - one rhom
180 - seven geryi
125 - one dovii
100 - two cariba
90 - three irritans
75 - one brandtii
30 - one irritans


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

good poll!

Who has a 500+ gallon tank? And where are the pics of it???


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

can't put all my tanks in my sig because it'd be too long.
180 gallon - peacock bass, clown knife, datnoids, jack dempseys few others
125 gallon - redtail cat, 2 breeding oscars, 1 veil tail oscar, texas, id sharks, uro
55 gallon - 2 needle nose gars, 1 largemouth bass
55 gallon - silver dollars, angelfish, redtail sharks, convicts
45 gallon breeder - soon to be oscar fry
45 gallon breeder - empty atm
45 gallon breeder - empty atm
40 gallon - african cichlids
40 gallon - saltwater fowl
29 gallon - convict breeder tank
20 gallon - loach tank, 2 clowns, 2 yoyo's, 1 kuhlie sp?
20 gallon - goldfish
10 gallon - rosie reds


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

nice poll !


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Stick said:


> 55g, 75g, 165g, and 750g = 1,045 total gallons.
> 29 p's
> 1 oscar
> 1 warmouth
> 1 turtle


Pics ???

I never sean your 750g, it's my dream tank


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Blackdude said:


> 55g, 75g, 165g, and 750g = 1,045 total gallons.
> 29 p's
> 1 oscar
> 1 warmouth
> 1 turtle


Pics ???

I never sean your 750g, it's my dream tank








[/quote]

I got some pics up in the pic board right now. Check it out.


----------



## paOol (Dec 4, 2005)

50 gallon, 20 gallon, 10 gallon, 5.5 gallon, and 2.5 gallon. yep


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

keep the votes comming please!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

big fat 0 for me right now









but santa is comin soon


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

bump 4 votes


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

118 gallon - 6 red and 1 maneuli
110 gallon - 1 rhom and 1 elong
110 gallon - 3 piraya and 1 compressus (still not sure its species)
59 gallon - empty now
7 gallon - empty now


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

keep em commin!!!


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

6 tanks

240
150
55
40
40
20

545 gallons total


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

10G -- 1 marginatus

20G -- 1 sanchezi

30G -- 1 geryi

40G -- 1 manny

40G -- 1 compressus

50G -- 1 rhom

75G -- 3 cariba

125G -- empty

180G -- empty








to Tank forum


----------

